

UTorrent Native Android Client On The Way - sathishmanohar
http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-native-android-client-on-the-way-120225/

======
mappu
There are native torrent clients for a staggering variety of devices. If you
can get an IRC client on it, why not a torrent client? Even your old J2ME
dumbphones have one[1].

____________________

1\. <http://amorg.aut.bme.hu/projects/mobtorrent>

------
TobbenTM
If I may ask; how many are there that downloads using torrents on mobile
devices?

~~~
liuliu
There is tablet Android device. If tablet is the way the world going for, a
bittorrent client for that makes sense.

------
sek
The article sounds like there aren't already torrent apps on the Android
Marketplace.

[https://market.android.com/search?q=torrent&c=apps](https://market.android.com/search?q=torrent&c=apps)

The first two are native clients.

------
nextparadigms
Could Google ban this app from the Market? I mean even if they change their
policy to say that, would it be legal for them to ban it? I suppose if Apple
can ban political satire...

~~~
untog
It's their market, they can ban whatever they want. Whether it would be an
idiotic move or not is an entirely different discussion...

~~~
stephengillie
And the app can pop up on the Amazon market or other markets, not to mention
that you can download and install .apk files directly to your Android.

